# Halloween costumes!



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and then Baby and I we were Indian and indian pony again this year.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't have any pictures to add but I love your costumes and the horses they look great.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dont have any costume either, but both of those are great!!!!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Me and Hiccup were Indians for our team cutting show!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Not my photo, but I love this costume!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

your link didnt work Allison, unless its just my laptop.
i love the costumes! espeshally the dark angel and skeleton! cant wait to see more pictures from everyone else  I don't have any myself tho  maybe next year!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the skeleton! What a unique horse costume!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is Sunny and me dressed as Greek goddesses!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Already posted, but heck, I'm still feeling proud! LOL
Indie and I went as Renaissance nobles ♥

Subbing, can't wait to see everyone elses costumes! So much fun.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i cant see allisons photo either! but thanks guys! we really didn't get to put in a lot of hard work into our costumes this year. i love the greek goddesses thats pretty unique! and Tianimal i love that top your wearing with the collar sticking up!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> and Tianimal i love that top your wearing with the collar sticking up!


Thank you  My sister and I hand sewed it out of a ugly old holiday sweater, and used a old white windbreaker as the white under shirt :lol: We play a lot of Assassins Creed, so just based the costume off that LOL.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Nikki my ex-racer dressed as a... racer 










And Chalupa, dressed as a dragon.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

PerchiesKisses said:


> Nikki my ex-racer dressed as a... racer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I LOVE THE DRAGON~~ And the matching saddle, that's awesome... though if that saddle goes missing don't blame me >.> :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

That sheep - I mean pony! - is adorable!! 

** runs off to check saddle is still in tack room **


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a POODLE!!! That's why the girl has a poodle skirt from the 50's on.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

perchieskisses said:


> ** runs off to check saddle is still in tack room **


shhh no one in here but the saddle....


----------



## samantha6198 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the skeleton idea....and she did a really good job making it accurate!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe she cheated and printed off a picture to get it as close as possible. 
i love the poodle and the little girl in the poodle skirt thats just to darn cute!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> It's a POODLE!!! That's why the girl has a poodle skirt from the 50's on.


 
 I see it now :lol:


----------



## Kvazar (Jul 3, 2011)

Love the horse costumes ^^

My friend on her Orlov trotter. They are angels )))










Me and my Russian trotter are Indians


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ooooh Kvazar gorgeous horses i love that angel costme but i REALLY love how you have your horse dressed as the indian! really great!


----------

